
Net Neutrality Under Attack, Again - phirschybar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/12/15/house-conservatives-want-trump-to-undo-regulations-on-fda-climate-uber/
======
BoorishBears
It's interesting that most non-technical people I know simultaneously support
net neutrality because of intense campaigns for it, and support things that
are against net neutrality like 0 rating because they benefit from it.

Many of them didn't realize the most common mode of breaking net neutrality
could individually benefit them (even if it collectively hurts us all in the
long term)

